

Create 3D gifs by adding 2 lines. - iKlsR
http://imgur.com/gallery/HQGog

======
pedalpete
This is really interesting. I wonder if the lines have to be so solid, or if a
similar effect could be accomplished without breaking the image so much.

Would a bunch of almost imperceptible lines work? What about a smallish change
in colour saturation or similar?

~~~
gojomo
I was wondering the same thing. Might a finer mesh/grid work? Or bars with
some dimensional shading themselves? Or slight transparency?

Could the bars/layer even be animated, along some consistent plane, so that
there's no static background part of the scene that's always obscured. (That
might allow even thicker bars, if that's otherwise helpful for the plane-of-
reference establishing effect, but which aren't as distracting, since the
mind's persistence will 'see around' them.)

Combining these, maybe there could be more than one synthetic depth plane
active at once, distinguished by color, translucence, or direction-of-motion?
There'd be some perceptual dimming with all that layered-in non-native 'depth
chrome', a little like looking through lenses or filters... but hey, other
stereo 3D tech has similar tradeoffs.

------
gus_massa
Do anyone has a link to the original images (without the lines) to compare?

------
hawkharris
Fascinating. Does anyone know how or why the visual trick works?

~~~
lutusp
We interpret the lines as lying on the image plane, so anything that obscures
the lines is taken to be "in front" of the image plane.

This trick works because of the common human experience of seeing an image
through various kinds of obstructions -- bars in a window, hanging strings,
trees in a forest, and other similar obstructions. If we never learned to
assemble an image lying behind vertical lines, the trick would not work.

